# CABE auction



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2013)

I know the rules in "For Sale" are price and location. I have something to sell that every bike person I talk to has not seen as nice as mine. I really don't want to go to ebay; everybody has their own reason but I love this site. Why can't we do it here? Highest bidder gets it in a set amount of time. What it is does not matter at this point; Rules is Rules. Fun topic or Pandora's Can O' worms?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2013)

tripple3 said:


> I know the rules in "For Sale" are price and location. I have something to sell that every bike person I talk to has not seen as nice as mine. I really don't want to go to ebay; everybody has their own reason but I love this site. Why can't we do it here? Highest bidder gets it in a set amount of time. What it is does not matter at this point; Rules is Rules. Fun topic or Pandora's Can O' worms?




Obviously you are trying to realize the max amount for this item so I say send it to Ebay where you will get a broader audience and best chance at getting top price. If you already have a number that you want then put it in the for sale section. If its too high you can always drop the price until you sell. I think running auctions here would just clutter things and invite more trouble than its worth. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 25, 2013)

The issue with auction style listing here is that they are silent...I for one won't participate in a money toss without validation that there is indeed a higher offer to do so.
To much leverage for the seller and lends itself for silent shilling.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2013)

Tell you what, pm me what it is, and I'll tell you whatI think it is worth. if I am gonna put in a bid myself, I won't do an appraisal. fair?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Validation*

Thats a good point. I work at an auction occasionally and it is a lot of fun. The people I work with are honest but Im not so sure about all the buyers. You know making that guy they dont like pay more for something than "real" value. It is worth as much as someone is willing to pay. etc. etc.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 25, 2013)

drama, just list it for sale with a OBO, or go to ebay


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 25, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> drama, just list it for sale with a OBO, or go to ebay




I fully agree. +1


----------



## chitown (Feb 25, 2013)

*SELL - TRADE
*
Post your bicycles, parts or literature that you want to sell or trade. Please make sure your location and price are included.

*WANTED TO BUY
*

Looking for a bike, part, accessory or service, post it here.

*FISHING POND
*
A place to throw your bike into the pond and see if you get any bites.

In the Fishing Pond you can post your bike and list if you want it sold by a certain time. You can also put your desired amount or put "open to offers". Members can PM a bid or make a public offer to "throw your cards down" and let the other members see you are serious about buying and willing to pay said amount. If the seller is unhappy with any of the bids he can take it out of the pond... and into the EPay ocean if he or she desires. This is actually an issue now with everyone referring to these NEW rules as if they have been around forever. If I recall, Scott was apprehensive to change the open format of the BUY - SELL - TRADE section. But everyone was bitching for rules because of massive amounts of posts and unbridled bumping and lack of pricing and location. This caused a large amount of PM's and communication with the seller to determine if it is worth buying. Scott also changed so you can now edit all your posts... no more 24hr time frame to edit before your comments and or posts are locked from self editing.

I think there are many members here with valid concerns regarding these rules. But just remember, the rules were put in as a favor to the members who were requesting these changes. Not all members were in agreement over these NEW rules.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Feb 25, 2013)

*My 2 cents*

The only way I can see an auction sale be legit on here is, ALL BIDS MUST BE POSTED TO THE THREAD, for all to see.  Just like being at a live auction.  If you choose to look around and see who is bidding you can see who they are.  Likewise on here, IF all bids were posted, for all to see, you could see who is bidding and what the top bid is at that time.  After that it would be up to the bidder to choose if he wanted to bid or let it go.  I personally like the price and location policy.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 25, 2013)

If the CABE were to allow such auctions on there site would they need  some kind of special license? In WI all auctioneers are licensed by the state.  Also how would a bidder be bound to his bid. In my opinion there are to many scurvey people out there to have it work.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 25, 2013)

If you must, post a value thread asking for opinions on price. If there's a general consensus on value, then post it in For Sale. Or ebay it and hope two deep pockets square off in a bloody, scratching match.

And remember.. some stingy, old hoarder has a nicer one than you :o and he _will_ die with it.


----------



## oskisan (Feb 25, 2013)

*WHat is it? An evinrude?*

Hey, the suspense is killing me... what is it you are trying to sell?


----------



## OldRider (Feb 25, 2013)

Lets leave the auction business to ebay  As much as we think we can trust each other to do the right thing if a rare bike comes up there could be backdoor PMs flying back and forth and then we're no further ahead ........


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Not that special*

Just looking for that "Right" buyer that wants it more than anybody else and is willing to spend That tax return $$ on something that will go with his WWII bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2013)

tripple3 said:


> Just looking for that "Right" buyer that wants it more than anybody else and is willing to spend That tax return $$ on something that will go with his WWII bike.




Go ahead and put it on Ebay and post a link in the Ebay/CL section. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Go ahead and put it on Ebay and post a link in the Ebay/CL section. V/r Shawn



Bump an Old thread.
I never sold it. Here it Still is; right where I zip-tied it over 4 years ago.
Drama has its ups and downs. Not For Sale. Now I own a bike that still has this type of War-time plate still attached to it since 1943



 

 

 

 

 
Time marches on...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 17, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Time marches on...




Odd, I was always told...time stands still...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 17, 2017)

when I sell nice vintage tackle on vintage tackle forums to buy bike stuff, I always list my price OBO (or best offer) - their rules.  
Has never failed me, and I've turned down rude offers before.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 17, 2017)

Way to old of a thread to bump back up.

Come on Mark!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Way to old of a thread to bump back up.
> 
> Come on Mark!



Gee Eddie, I forgot to check with you on which thread to bump.
It had no Pics.
Lets auction this bike....


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 18, 2017)

Ill start the bidding at $100.00 mark..........lol.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2017)

It's not mine...
No auctions here; too much Drama....


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 18, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Gee Eddie, I forgot to check with you on which thread to bump.
> It had no Pics.
> Lets auction this bike....




Mark, no need to check with me first. It was just a commentary. I can understand bumping up an old thread if the item is now for sale but bumping it up just to post a pic after so many years...........

Now start the bidding on the Cohen at $$$$$$$$


----------



## Boris (Apr 18, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Way to old of a thread to bump back up.




Actually, sometimes it's kind of neat to read the back and forth on an old thread like this one. What can I say, I guess I'm starved for entertainment.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll throw $1,000 at the Berry Cohen Special.
Do I hear $1,200?

Maybe Mark will throw in the linoleum license plate to the lucky winner.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice Colson


----------



## Barto (Apr 18, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> It's not mine...
> No auctions here; too much Drama....
> View attachment 453210



Is this "abstract" art?  I love it!  The artist really captured the essence of the patina without being overbearing with the oxide.  The hint of accosories only enhances the satin tone of the vintage whitewall.  Bravo, bravo!


----------



## Boris (Apr 18, 2017)

Barto said:


> Is this "abstract" art?  I love it!  The artist really captured the essence of the patina without being overbearing with the oxide.  The hint of accosories only enhances the satin tone of the vintage whitewall.  Bravo, bravo!




In this brief, yet concise interpretation, the critic himself, has captured the absolute essence of what the artist so successfully was able to convey. Proofread one more time, and this dissertation will be resume' worthy indeed. The New York Times awaits you.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2017)

oskisan said:


> *WHat is it? An evinrude?*
> 
> Hey, the suspense is killing me... what is it you are trying to sell?



LOL LOL LOL


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2017)

Barto said:


> Is this "abstract" art?  I love it!  The artist really captured the essence of the patina without being overbearing with the oxide.  The hint of accosories only enhances the satin tone of the vintage whitewall.  Bravo, bravo!



That is the picture of the bike "As Found" by @American Vintage Bicycle Supply  badged Barry Cohen Special 1936 DBR by CWC
@cyclingday stepped up with $1000 offer to the owner now @CWCMAN
I think auctions are fun if you have "Play" money; I can't play.
Great offer Marty.
What do you think Eddie?
here's the bike now from cwcman's album....http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/cwc-berry-cohen-special.1302/


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> It's not mine...
> No auctions here; too much Drama....
> View attachment 453210




..looks like the "Texas Chainsaw" hideaway for bikes...... stuff hanging from string everywhere. No Chicken bones?


----------



## Boris (Apr 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> It's not mine...
> No auctions here; too much Drama....
> View attachment 453210



The fact that the light bulb survives intact, is the real story here!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2017)

bricycle said:


> ..looks like the "Texas Chainsaw" hideaway for bikes...... stuff hanging from string everywhere. No Chicken bones?



Not my pic. posted in the thread about having too much stuff... by @Balloonatic


----------



## vincev (Apr 20, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Actually, sometimes it's kind of neat to read the back and forth on an old thread like this one. What can I say, I guess I'm starved for entertainment.



You are right.The old Cabe was much more entertaining.Members actually enjoyed talking back and forth.Threads were not watered down more participated.Ahhh....the good old days when laughter was allowed..


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2017)

vincev said:


> You are right.The old Cabe was much more entertaining.Members actually enjoyed talking back and forth.Threads were not watered down more participated.Ahhh....the good old days when laughter was allowed..



Stick to the point.
Marty offered $1000 to Eddie for a bike without a tank, lights, or rack; but it must have the parts it was found with.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2017)

I like Marks sunrise pictures.
 I get to see the sunrise without actually having to get out of bed in the morning.
It looks like it's going to be a nice day.
Thanks, Mark.

We've got $1,200 for the Berry Cohen Special!
Do I hear $1,400?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I like Marks sunrise pictures.
> I get to see the sunrise without actually having to get out of bed in the morning.
> It looks like it's going to be a nice day.
> Thanks, Mark.
> ...



Wow!
Thanks Marty.
Truly is a "Special" bike....


 
Another good one from the Sunday thread for ya. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/it...-or-sunset-bike-photos-on-sunday.95520/page-2


----------



## Boris (Apr 20, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Stick to the point.




Thank you!!! If the light bulb is on the block, I'd like to start the bidding at $1.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 20, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Stick to the point.




Oh come on @Dave Marko , that light bulb is totally pointless


----------



## vincev (Apr 20, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Stick to the point.
> Marty offered $1000 to Eddie for a bike without a tank, lights, or rack; but it must have the parts it was found with.
> View attachment 454043 View attachment 454044



Do tell,what IS the point of this thread?? Digging up old threads is a snapshot to the history of the Cabe and how it evolved..Ahhh.... the good old days when people could laugh at each other and no politics,just bikes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 20, 2017)

vincev said:


> Do tell,what IS the point of this thread?? Digging up old threads is a snapshot to the history of the Cabe and how it evolved..Ahhh.... the good old days when people could laugh at each other and no politics,just bikes.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 20, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 454098



...Let it Go... let it go....... can't hold it back anymore....
Let It Go
Song by: Idina Menzel


----------



## Boris (Apr 20, 2017)

"What do you get when you fall in love....a guy with a pin to burst your bubble."
Song by Burt Bacharach & Hal David, sung by Dionne Warwick.


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## vincev (Apr 20, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> "What do you get when you fall in love....a guy with a pin to burst your bubble."
> Song by Burt Bacharach & Hal David, sung by Dionne Warwick.
> View attachment 454119



Probably in your case it is true when you say"a guy with a pin to burst your bubble" I would prefer a gal to burst my bubble.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Now start the bidding on the Cohen at $$$$$$$$






cyclingday said:


> We've got $1,200 for the Berry Cohen Special!
> Do I hear $1,400?



Going once?


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Going once?[/QUOTE
> Twice?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Bump an Old thread.
> I never sold it. Here it Still is; right where I zip-tied it over 4 years ago.
> Drama has its ups and downs. Not For Sale. Now I own a bike that still has this type of War-time plate still attached to it since 1943



Bump it again because it's here!
CABE auctions and a LABL fiber 1943 plate.








						1943 LA fiber plate | Deal Or No Deal
					

Up for DND. I have the original strap when it got clipped off the bike. Good luck and shipping is $8 in the lower 48 US




					thecabe.com
				




Not mine.😀


----------



## vincev (Apr 13, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> I know the rules in "For Sale" are price and location. I have something to sell that every bike person I talk to has not seen as nice as mine. I really don't want to go to ebay; everybody has their own reason but I love this site. Why can't we do it here? Highest bidder gets it in a set amount of time. What it is does not matter at this point; Rules is Rules. Fun topic or Pandora's Can O' worms?



wait until we have a "Deal or no deal" forum


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2022)

It’s interesting to see this old thread bump.
It’s life imitating life.
We now have an auction feature here on the Cabe, and I ended up with the 
Berry Cohen Special after all.






Here it is again, after all these years, and some serious Martification.


----------

